# OnClick -> PHP-Datei ausfuehren?



## Suchfunktion (11. Januar 2007)

Hi.

Ich moechte via onClick-Event eines Formular-Buttons einer PHP-Datei Werte uebergeben und sie ausfuehren.

Wie realisiere ich das am besten?

Hintergrund:
Ich verwende osCommerce und bastel gerade an einer Zahlungserinnerungs-Funktion.
Hierfuer wird ein Button eingeblendet, ueber den man die Zahlungserinnerung absenden kann.

Klickt man auf diesen Button, soll das Script fuer die Zahlungserinnerung ausgefuehrt werden.
(Hierfuer muss die ID des Kunden an das Script uebergeben werden.)

Ich hoffe, ihr koennt mir bei meinem problem weiterhelfen.

mfg
Suchfunktion


----------



## con-f-use (11. Januar 2007)

Die einfachste Variante ist:
	
	
	



```
<inbut type="button" value="Los!" onclick="var img = new Image(); img.src='script.php?id=blubb';" />
```
 Die Geschichte mit dem Image ist einfach nur ein Trick, damit der Borwser eine Anfrage sendet. Geht nur in eine Richtug, vom Server aus Daten an Js zu übergeben ist damit nicht möglich. 
Für eine Übertragung in beide Richtungen bitte nach Ajax suchen und/oder hier schauen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javas...e-javascript.html?highlight=mysql#post1048600


----------

